# Looking for land OconeeMorganOglethopeWilkesGreeneHancockTaliaferro Putnam



## Ranger30/06 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am looking to join or lease land that is family oriented and practicing QDM. 37 years old, reponsible, Non-smoker/drinker, use an electric vehicle, need to have power supply for my camper. Dues at or below $2000 PM or call me at 770-540-2598


----------



## Model70 (Feb 27, 2012)

*PM Sent*

Sent you a PM,  I ll call you tomorrow


----------



## Ranger30/06 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anybody???


----------



## gp6191 (Mar 7, 2012)

have 3 openings on 1500 acres in Oglethorpe Co. Awesome land with great Deer herd and lots of Turkeys can reach  Glenn at 678-677-6959 Dues $1100.00


----------



## Ranger30/06 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still looking.............


----------



## Ranger30/06 (May 21, 2012)

*"Bump"*

"""""


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 27, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## teryxman (Jun 4, 2012)

*1400 ac wilkes*

good land easy acc. hogs deer turkey call jeff 770-480-1585


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out Duluth Sportsman club if you are still looking.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have club in Washington County. Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, Ducks, & Predators. Have campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------

